# Part #?



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get or have the part # for the breaker on the 25 rss breaker behind the propane bottles? I want get a few-one to replace the one on there now and 1 more for a spare. I don't want to take it apart now until I get a replacement. It looks like it will just fall apart if I start messing with it. Thanks !


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure of the part number but any auto parts store should be able to get you one from the description.

It is a auto reset thermal breaker, Mine are 30 amp but is yours are 25 amp then that is okay also.


----------

